# عايز برنامج pvtsim



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم محتاج البرنامج ده جدا .. عايزه بأى إصدار أهم حاجة يكون معاه الكراك .. 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

اتمنى الإفادة ..


----------



## تولين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم في المنتدى وفي قسم البترول
يمكنك التزيل على الرابط التالي

http://www.filestube.com/p/pvtsim


او على الرابط


http://www.pvtsim.com/downloads/index.aspx


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكى على اللإفادة .. 
كنت أريد أيضا petrel 2007 ومعاه الكراك والله بقالى يومين بدور ومش لاقى ... 

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تولين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي 
هذا الرابط رائع للبرنامج الي تريدها
http://www.ddlspot.com/petrel-2007-crack-serial-keygen-warez-download.html

اتمنى الك الاستفادة والتوفيق


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دخلت على الرابط بس للأسف ما أفادنى .. 

بتمنى أى حد عنده البرنامج ده بالكراك يرفعلنا او لو عنده ال licence بتاع petrel 2009 يقولهالنا 

coz i need it


----------



## صابرسعيد (2 ديسمبر 2012)

where the ***** for ptsim


----------



## petrolier04 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Friends I still have a problem to run PVTsim 16 and 18 even with license 
does it not work on Windows7
please advice me


----------

